# TINSEL JIG



## dwaz (Apr 28, 2012)

We have just added the tinsel jig to our website. It comes in three sizes: 1/16, 1/32, and 1/64 oz. We have had many requested to start carrying this lure again. Great lure and hand-tied in the USA.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 29, 2012)

Just stopped over an took a look - they look awesome!


Great, now there is another lure I need,, , , , It never ends!


----------



## dwaz (May 10, 2012)

Here is a picture of the tinsel jigs!! Great lure....Thanks for the nice comment, Captain Ahab!!


----------

